# Its Snow Joke!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont normally like the snow but just got back from Barnard Castle and there was no wind and a light mist rising up from the snow on the fields with a low sun and it just looked stunning. Nobody about at all. We had about four inches of snow last night and its hung around on the fields.

These are the fields behind our village just now.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Brilliant! Just keep it up there.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Lovely pic ! - There was a light covering when I set off for work at 6am and a couple of the lads coming down from the wilds of Consett & Stanley had an inch or so on their cars, but most had gone by mid morning.

I love the snow and hope we get a decent winter of it this year !


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You lot are welcome to it all up there thanks.

cabby

Great photo barry.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I love snow 
I know it's dangerous for travelling, turns to grey mush etc 

But that moment when the world is still and white 

It's priceless 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its been absent for a few years the snow recently. Did I not read somewhere recently that there has been more snow in the south the last few years and certainly worse winter weather?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We last saw snow here in 2012.......

there was talk that this will be the hardest winter ever recently.......

there was talk that this will be the warmest winter ever recently.......

so really the choice that you wish is there to be grabbed, see no-one is disappointed that way, isn't France wonderful ? or should that be isn't France indecisive?

I'm not really sure........

That is a lovely picture though Barry, well done and not a bottle of Leffe in sight......

Dave


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> I dont normally like the snow but just got back from Barnard Castle and there was no wind and a light mist rising up from the snow on the fields with a low sun and it just looked stunning. Niiobody about at all. We had about four inches of snow last night and its hung around on the fields.
> 
> These are the fields behind our village just now.


You can't beat Britain for the different seasons.I don't mind a long freezing winter
As long as we get a long hot summer!:smile2::smile2::smile2:

Beautiful photo Barry!:smile2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I bet Bazza was going round the village offering to sweep old ladies' driveways and paths. He's a good lad, despite the way we take the mickey out of him.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

patp said:


> Beautiful!


Well, he thinks he is, that's for sure.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Here yesterday.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I bet Bazza was going round the village offering to sweep old ladies' driveways and paths. He's a good lad, despite the way we take the mickey out of him.


Hey I used to do that when I was 9. A quid a drive.  Must be worth at least twenty now. Ill give it a go, there are rich old ladies everywhere around here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yup me too, and I used to pick apples for people for a percentage of the crop, plums etc too,then sell them door to door fresh from the tree, I did well enough to buy a brand new Mercian racing cycle, quite expensive in their day, dunno if they're still going.

They are  

http://www.merciancycles.co.uk/history


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I must share this example of entrepreneurial spirit! A very charming little girl in our village (this was several years ago - she's a varsity student now!) came over to our house and asked if she could pick up the rose petals in our garden. We said she could. An hour later she was back with packs of them in plastic sandwich bags asking if we wanted to buy some rose petals! 

Her Dad is a very successful entrepreneur and no doubt she'll be following in his footsteps when she completes her Marketing Degree.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I hope you bought some Viv 

Or at least looked up a reciepe for rose water to pass on :grin2::grin2:

Sandra


----------

